# Raccoon Family



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

First thing this morning I was blessed with a young family visiting. 
I wanted to share with all of you animal/wildlife lovers.
http://s7.photobucket.com/albums/y275/Tami...20072008007.flv

What an awesome experience to wake up to.









HAGD,
Tami


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Definatly cute, now.....but they'll grow up. I hope your trash cans aren't as blessed as you were today.







I've got a few raccoons that like to sleep in the dumpster at work, when you peek in at them it reminds me of the Lay-Z-Boy commercials the way they're just sitting there propped up in the corner. They look at you as if to be saying "come on, we're try'n to sleep over here." Thanks for the video, Mamma's and their babies are always cute.

Brad


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

How cute - at that age. you definitely get some great wildlif


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Very cute! Last night our news covered a fairly new built neighborhood that is invaded with cockroaches. The exterminators are even puzzled of why and were are they all coming from. Keep in mind these are nice homes. They were crawling everywhere and that was creepy. I have heard of raccoons doing damage, but I would take that over any creepy crawlers.

Cristy


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

RizFam said:


> What an awesome experience to wake up to.


I could tell you a story about an 'awesome experience' that I 'woke up to' involving racoons. It was back in my tent camping days and I promise that I did not feel 'blessed' after the incident.









I'm glad your experience was quite a bit more relaxing.







Cute video by the way.


----------



## snew (Apr 17, 2007)

Too cute!!! Too sweet!!!

Mrs. Big A


----------



## BirdLadyLisa (Aug 6, 2006)

Aw, that was really cute. The momma raccoon looked so concerned about her 3 babies. I forwarded this to Justine. She'll get a kick out of them. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I loved it, Tami. You have such a steady hand or did you have the camera on a tripod? Wonderful, tranquil, awesome way to experience nature in all its glory!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Great video! Nothing like being in the right place, at the right time, with video camera in hand. You couldn't have staged that any better!

Keep 'em coming, Marlon. (Perkins, that is - remember Mutual of Omaha's Wild Kingdom?)

Mike


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

Tami

Thanks for sharing the video so early, really great to see. You sure have the wildlife over there.

Tell me 
They already have the tt (tall tree) does that make them the RacFam?









Brian


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Initially when I just saw the mother, I thought Ut Oh....rabies. So I watched her climb the tree only to see her going for her babies. ...sigh of relief. I ran downstairs to grab my camera & I got lucky the babes were slow moving.











nonny said:


> I loved it, Tami. You have such a steady hand or did you have the camera on a tripod? Wonderful, tranquil, awesome way to experience nature in all its glory!










That is funny that you should say that Nonny. I almost edited my post b/c I felt my hand wasn't steady. It was 5:50am & I literally just got out of bed. My eyes weren't even focused yet.












> Thanks for sharing the video so early, really great to see. You sure have the wildlife over there.
> 
> Tell me
> They already have the tt (tall tree) does that make them the RacFam?
> ...










I guess so ...


----------



## Dan L (Jan 24, 2008)

Very cute. I wish that my son was as mindful. Nature has a very calming affect. That is a great way to start the day.

Dan


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Thats awesome -









Thor


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I had another surprise this morning. John Luke & I were looking out the front window watching a deer on our front lawn. I walked away & Johnny starting saying raccoons. I came over to look & didn't see any. I thought he was just saying that b/c he remembered Friday morning. 
Well, we get in the car to drive to school & all of a sudden JL says, "hey look at the raccoons." All 4 babies were climbing up the same tree. He must have seen them earlier climbing down. Then a few seconds later here comes Momma walking towards the tree & then she climbs up. We sat in the car for 5 minutes & man wouldn't you know I didn't have my camera. We were so close I could have gotten some awesome video.








I didn't think so at first, but now I believe they are living in my tree. How Cool is that? Southern Flying Squirrels in my tree in the back & a family of raccoons in my tree in the front.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Tami, sounds like you may have lots of opps to get all the RacFam home movies you want. I'd bet that 1st video was their 1st venture out into the BIG WORLD. Keep those movies coming.....Adventures of RacFam / RacFam Grows Up / RacFam in the City / RacFam! Come Home! / Children of RacFam.....ok....I'll stop.

GREAT video, Tam!!!!!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Very good timing... To catch them on camera like that!
I think you should be carrying you camera in your
backpack all the time... You seem to be lucky
catching wildlife on film!

MaeJae


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

> Tami, sounds like you may have lots of opps to get all the RacFam home movies you want. I'd bet that 1st video was their 1st venture out into the BIG WORLD. Keep those movies coming.....Adventures of RacFam / RacFam Grows Up / RacFam in the City / RacFam! Come Home! / Children of RacFam.....ok....I'll stop.
> 
> GREAT video, Tam!!!!!


Yeah you may be right, they were pretty tiny.











MaeJae said:


> Very good timing... To catch them on camera like that!
> I think you should be carrying you camera in your
> backpack all the time... You seem to be lucky
> catching wildlife on film!
> ...


That's what my Dad said. I am charging my camera tonight in hopes of capturing them tomorrow morning. I am going to have a stake-out like I did with the flying squirrrels.








I'm going to call my video series .... Marsha Stouffer's Wild New Jersey


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

RizFam said:


> I'm going to call my video series .... Marsha Stouffer's Wild New Jersey


Or...maybe......"Wild NJ....Who knew?"


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> I'm going to call my video series .... Marsha Stouffer's Wild New Jersey


Or...maybe......"Wild NJ....Who knew?"
[/quote]


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Yanno the two times we saw them we weren't looking for them. Now that I am actively watching, waiting and hoping.... I'm not going to see them. I've been up since 5am keeping a close eye on the tree and of course no raccoons







so typical. 
But stay tuned b/c if I do see them I'll post it here.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

I have faith that we will soon see another chapter of the Raccoon Family!

After all Tami, you are "The '**** Whisperer" !!!!!!!









MaeJae


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Sad news, I saw a baby raccoon dead in the road by my house.








I hope it wasn't but it probably belonged to the family living in my tree. 
I'll keep you posted.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)




----------

